# looking very festive



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

love the forums festive look 

hope santa was good to everyone, what was your favourite present?


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Hope everyone is having a good Boxing Day .I got to know on Friday that I will be made redundant on 31st January and My cooker has broke today was tripping my electric out , never mind worst things happen at sea eh.Is everyones Mice ok all fed and watered and happy mine are  .
My favourite presents were my two mice books I got off mum Exhibition and pet mice by Tony Cooke
and Encyclopedia of Pet Mice by Tony Jones.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

*hugs* Geordiesmice  Hope you get a fab new job soon  Shall keep my fingers crossed for you!!

My fav prezzies were my little homemade mousie charms as part of my secret santa, and, of course, my early Xmas mice


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks zany Im not interested in another job will be looking after My mum whos poorly thats why I took redundancy.I was changing the food today in My Spiny Mice colony and a baby leaped out onto the floor.Hes somewhere in the house the little B,all the mice are siing in a row lol looking for him.I hope he comes near to the tank so I can catch him , there notorious for being escapologists  .He might come back when hes hungry if hes ran past me when I went ouside hes a mice ice lollie now.


----------

